# ViP 722 second TV installation question.



## Arthalius (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all, I'm trying to make a change to my existing setup, and have a question.

I live in a 125 year old home with brick-core interior walls (it was originally a forge, but was converted into a home about 100 years ago). About 15 years ago the previous owner remodeled the home, replaced all of the wiring, and had RG-6 run into the living room and one of the upstairs bedrooms. This is a "big deal" because between the brick cores and the desire to preserve the remaining 100 year old oak paneling, it's all but impossible to make new cable runs through this house.

About 18 months ago I had my ViP 722 hooked up by a Dish installer. He mounted the Dish 1000 dish directly above the cable access point on my exterior wall. Because a new cable couldn't be run, he disconnected the splitter in the cable box (we didn't have a TV in the bedroom anyway) and simply connected the LNB to the 722 via the existing RG-6 run.

Now my wife wants a TV in the bedroom too. I know that I can run a second cable from the LNB to the other cable run, and install a second tuner in that room, but I'd prefer to use the Home Distribution connector on the 722. Not only would it be cheaper (no fees for a second receiver), but it would allow us to watch DVR material on both TV's (very important when my wife wants to watch her soaps, and I want to watch Top Gear). 

Our problem, of course, is that we have a single strand of RG-6 running from the existing LNB to the 722 receiver. Is it possible to run BOTH the LNB-Receiver connection AND the Home Distribution connection over the same cable? I know that Big Orange sells bi-directional satellite-friendly multi-splitters that would allow the signal to flow properly, but I don't know if the signals would interfere with each other, or if there are voltage differences present that might damage something.

If this isn't possible, does anyone else have any suggestions that don't involve stringing cable from the ceiling, or paying a contractor $5k to pull paneling?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, you need a set of Diplexers. First diplexer goes between the output of the DPP separator and the wall (TV2 and Sat line into diplexer), and the second goes wherever your input for the other room is to pull the TV2 signal back out of the cable.


----------



## Arthalius (Sep 15, 2010)

Great! I was expecting that it would be wired that way, but was concerned about signal interference.

One more quick question: Do you know if I'll actually _need_ a 2-way diplexer, or will normal diplexers work?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You need a diplexer as opposed to a splitter.

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Switches/S-UV30-sadoun_combiner_diplexer.htm


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A stated - a diplexer instead of a splitter - the OTA goes to the home distribution out, the Sat goes before the DishPro Plus Seperator, common up the chase. At the other end of the chase - common to the other common, OTA to your bedroom TV, and Sat on out to the LNB / Dish


----------



## Arthalius (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, you saved me a bit of worry!

And I learned a new word today "diplexer". When I woke up this morning, a splitter was a splitter, and I had no clue that there was a difference. 

As for the "regular" vs. "two-way", I think I was just confused by the way that the manufacturers had labeled them. I was looking at one that was simply labeled "Input/Sat/ANT", and another that was labelled with a longer "Satellite In/Out, Ant In/OUT, IN/OUT". The one with the longer text was a bit more expensive, so I assumed that it was bidirectional and the other wasn't. It took a bit of reading before I realized that _all_ diplexers are bidirectional.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I whipped this up. Hope it helps.


----------



## Arthalius (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, got it all hooked up last night and it's working great!

I have to admit, though, that I've been running HD on my big plasma so long that I forgot just how ugly SD can be. I actually thought that something was wrong with the TV until I dragged my BD player upstairs and fed an HDMI signal to it. Ah well. My wife just wanted our little 22" lcd hooked up so she'd have something to watch while she's jogging on the treadmill anyway. Don't really need HD for that.

Thanks again to everyone for the help!


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

I just my dish equipment today. All is well.
My 722 is in the family room and the 622 is in the basement.
By using the duplixer I can add the tv2 out from the 722 and then pull it back out in the basement with another on and run that coax to the tuner on the tv

Do I put this before the duplixer before the splitter the install has running to both turners. and the basement one in the same place before the splitter.

If you have three tv could you do it again. Reason shows in the 722 could be watch anywhere is SD.
THanks


----------

